# Looking for best mods..need suggestions



## sutliffhl21 (Feb 19, 2006)

I was looking into the SLP Loudmouth 1 exhaust and the K&N CAI setup. I was looking around locally and I am going to get shafted at a local dealer becasue they are wayy over priced. Does anyone know of anyplace online that I can the get the best deal for cold air intakes and exhausts?


----------



## yellow04gto (Sep 23, 2005)

Try PFYC.com. their prices are some of the best. also TBYRNE.com has a good selection and their specials are pretty good


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

one of the cool things about Tbyrne is that they will price match PLUS 15% if you find something lower priced than them. It's rare to actually find something cheaper somewhere else though.
Plus, they're fast at answering questions.


----------



## chrisGTO (Nov 26, 2005)

Tbyrne takes a few weeks to ship, or atleast for me and my bud. New era intakes are nice, and i have the slp loudmouth 2, nice sounding at high rpm, and quiet on the highway, not much drone. Order from slp around x-mas time, 10% off and free shipping. :cheers


----------



## socal gto (Mar 10, 2006)

Most items are 15% off I found a set of jba headers for 100 less and the price came out to 11 bucks more than the other sited because of shipping. They pretty much saved me shipping cost and tax since the other place is in ca. The other site by the way is gravanatuning.com for the most part prices are the same, but I did find a few that were way cheaper.


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Couple of things.
1. Get a dyno tune first and foremost. This approach allows a baseline to measure your future mods but more importantly release significant power and performance right off the bat.
2. I have been running the new Amsoil cone filter ( dry) with no decrease in flow but a significant drop in silicon found in my UOA's. The oiled cotton is a thing of the past along with the MAF issues associated with that. Check out the AEM and Amsoil dry filters. Same flow increases/better filtration/same cost.


----------

